
Ask HN: What are you learning right now? - kotrunga
Can be anything. What are you currently learning?
======
graystevens
How to run a bootstrapped startup as a single founder. I don’t have a problem
with the tech etc. and those that see it and experience it, love it.

However, that cliche stands true - marketing and sales are hard. ‘Cold emails’
feel extremely spammy to me, as I know when I’m on the receiving end they get
deleted almost straight away. I’m working on content marketing (blog posts
etc.), but that is a slow burn that doesn’t provide any returns for a while,
or at least that is how looks to me from the outside.

At the same time, it’s a great experience and I’m loving that fact I get to
talk to strangers about tech and security almost daily, it is certainly a
great new way to look at things.

~~~
owebmaster
I feel my cold emails are spammy when the value I'm proposed is not a good
deal for the reader. Either a still bad product or a overpriced offer.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Cold emails are spammy no matter how good the deal is.

Fifteen years ago you might have got away with a well targeted message but
that well has been poisoned now. If you send me unsolicited mail I'm going to
assume you aren't the sort of people I want to work with.

~~~
owebmaster
Right but if you send me a 100 dollars I would love this "spam".

------
gallerdude
A lot. I'm in college, so Stats, Japanese, Communication, and History there.
But that's just the surface.

I'm also reading a lot of eBooks (mostly nonfiction books: Deep Work, The
Subtle Art of Not Giving a F*ck, Models: Attracting Women through Honesty.) I
also want to read Wilson's new translation of The Odyssey.

Finally, I just realized I had feelings for a friend of mine when she started
dating someone else. I decided that it'd be healthier for both of us if I
wished her the best and moved on. We're on good terms, so that's good. So I'm
learning a lot about myself and relationships there.

~~~
jwist
If you are reading Mark Manson I would also suggest: As You Are by Nick Sparks

Good on you for being honest with how you felt, it's something I still
struggle with.

~~~
gallerdude
Thanks for the book recommendation, I’ll check it out.

Yeah, it’s a goal of mine to be both confident and vulnerable, and being
honest with myself and other people is how I do that.

------
mindcrime
In the most general sense, way too much to list here. But in terms of specific
classes or something...

1\. I'm taking 3 different Neural Networks related courses on Coursera right
now (why 3? Well, I accidentally signed up for one I didn't mean to, but since
I already have a Coursera subscription, and since you can keep switching
sessions, I just decided to keep it). The three are: Geoffrey Hinton's
original NN class, the first class in Andrew Ng's new Deep Learning
specialization, and Introduction to Deep Learning, the first course in the
Advanced Machine Learning specialization from the Higher School of Economics.

2\. I'm taking the first class in the GIS specialization on Coursera.

3\. I'm taking the 4th class (Bayesian Statistics) in the "Statistics with R"
specialization from Duke on Coursera.

Outside of that, I'm trying to find some time to spend reading _Artificial
Intelligence - A Modern Approach_.

------
dzjin
React Native and its suite, including Redux/React.

It's been a journey. Once I had to upgrade RN to use RNFirebase on Android
side, all the dependencies started falling like dominoes. Right now - dealing
with RN not building production, and RN+Android not creating JS bundle
correctly.

On the bright side, it's bound to stabilize, and I'm learning a lot about how
RN works internally.

~~~
owebmaster
> On the bright side, it's bound to stabilize, and I'm learning a lot about
> how RN works internally.

Exactly! I'm having a lot of troubles the last month (been working
professionally for 2 years). I don't mind because I hope it will fixed soon
and React 16 was an important move.

------
petecooper
How to have fun after 10+ years of depression. I'm finding it…tricky.

~~~
XOPJ
Stick with it, it's worth finding it. I wish you well!

~~~
postit
+1 on XOPJ.

Long time depression is something which changes you forever. Once you find joy
you'll love it.

------
rejectedalot
I’m learning how to interview well and face rejection. I’m graduating this
year and I’ve been rejected at the final stage from numerous “big 5” companies
and some startups, and it’s hard to keep going, but I know that grit is
important, so I’m learning :)

------
zanedb
I'm currently learning React Native [0]. It's interesting that it is in such
active development, as the course I'm taking (from a few months ago) already
has some outdated lessons.

However, I've enjoyed the experience so far and look forward to building other
apps with React Native.

[0]: [https://github.com/zanedb/learning-
rn](https://github.com/zanedb/learning-rn)

------
Findeton
CAF (C++ Actor Framework). I plan to use it to compete against Facebook.

~~~
zanedb
Are you interested in building a Facebook competitor? If so, I'd love to hear
when it launches.

I know many friends/family members who use Facebook despite my repeated
attempts to explain Facebook's business model.

If your competitor respects user privacy, I'll certainly look into it.

------
LargeWu
Screenprinting. I have an online t-shirt store where I fulfill via on-demand
DTG printing, but I want better final product and quality control. Planning on
getting a press next spring and setting up in my garage. I also just like the
feeling of making stuff by hand.

------
mud_dauber
Re-learning C++. Took a layoff package from my previous co (product manager),
and it's damned tough to find a similar gig without relocating. Besides, it's
taking me back to my roots.

~~~
postit
Been there, found a gig remote. Good luck with your search.

~~~
mud_dauber
Thank you!

------
tylerpachal
Elixir and OTP. Really enjoying it and writing some blog posts about it. My
latest [1] was an experiment in creating my own simple supervisor.

I am working my way up to having an Elixir application spread across many
containers where the processes can pass messages to processes in other
containers.

[1] [https://medium.com/@tylerpachal/let-it-crash-creating-an-
exa...](https://medium.com/@tylerpachal/let-it-crash-creating-an-example-
supervisor-in-elixir-using-otp-36ea4236b02b)

~~~
jwist
What is OTP?

~~~
tylerpachal
OTP comes from Erlang (which Elixir is built on) and it is a framework that is
used for creating distributed applications (it originally stood for Open
Telecom Platform). It has databases, a test framework, and debugging tools to
help.

Down in Elixir land you mainly see it in the form of GenServer (generic
servers that are essentially actors) and Supervisors for supervising those
GenServer workers and other tasks/processes/

~~~
jwist
Cool thanks!

------
ud0
Data structures and Algorithm. I am a self-taught developer with experience
with serverside programming languages but right now I sell myself as a front-
end dev.

------
krapp
\- OpenGL programming in C++

\- Unity development

\- General game development (with... a dozen or so VS subprojects converging
vaguely towards an MVP at some point)

\- Webassembly, maybe. I have the portable SDK and finished a Hello World but
that's already a lot of BS on my plate.

And in more abstract, non-tech terms, how to deal with being 40 and officially
"old."

------
isaiahg
Trying my best to learn how different investment charts are drawn. The
information out there is harder to find than it should be. Currently reverse
engineering others around and using investopedia as a reference but I really
wish there an educational resource for programmers.

------
togusa2017
To build my first app. I have been learning React -> Redux -> and currently
learning React native to finish my mobile application. So happy I decided to
learn it. I am a backend engineer and the concept of redux is what a joy

------
tugberkk
Doing Lego. Just bought a set of Lego City, and will try to build it. My plan
is to move on to 1000 piece puzzles or some Lego stuff.

I was never good at "building" and maybe this can improve my creativity a
little more.

------
twoquestions
The C programming language, classical guitar, Olympic weightlifting, music
theory, and how to play Overwatch better.

I'm thinking I should try to pare this down a bit, but I feel awful when I
have free time that I could be using to learn something.

------
SirLJ
Dead bait river pike fishing - I am done with carp fishing for the year (water
too cold), so I need something to do in the mornings before everything freezes
and the ice fishing starts :-)

------
bluejellybean
Metallurgy, orbital mechanics, and rocket propulsion. Been bitten by the
physics bug!

------
ateesdalejr
Let's Build a Compiler by Jack Crenshaw [0]. I'm using Scratch for this
because why not?

[0]:
[https://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/](https://compilers.iecc.com/crenshaw/)

------
Donagh11
I'm learning how to turn my life around. Much harder than OOP, believe me.

------
nestorherre
Philosophy, Business/startups/entrepreneurship, psychology and how to actually
get things done (not the framework, in general)/acomplish goals and not giving
up in the try

------
dmitriyabr
Crossing the Chasm (Moore)

~~~
CalChris
That and _Hard Thing About Hard Things_ are the only business books I can
recommend.

------
stackzero
Distributed systems and their architecture

\- Samza, Kafka and interesing approach to data modelling \- Terraform spin up
Kubernetes clusters with a few MAC addresses \- Raft

------
lastofus
Clojure + going through all of the problems on 4Clojure. It's brining a bit of
fun back into programming after years of C++ and Python.

------
quickthrower2
Azure (esp. function, queues, tables), git-flow & friends (to try and optimise
our processes), brushing up on ASP.NET and Selenium.

------
tonyedgecombe
Python, not sure where I might use it other than a few odd utilities but it's
quite a nice language.

------
digitalzombie
1\. Survey Analysis - class

2\. Survival Analysis- class

3\. GLM- class

4\. Tree base classification algorithm (currently reading QUEST) - Thesis

5\. Scientific C++ - Thesis

6\. Folklorico Dance

7\. Salsa (Not doing well... =/)

~~~
CalChris
> 7\. Salsa (Not doing well... =/)

If you have the basic step down you may want to try rueda which will take some
of the pressure of leading away. You still have to lead the move but you don't
have to choreograph at the same time as that's done by the caller.

------
matchmike1313
I am learning python so our team can build a microservice for predications and
analytics for our SaaS product!

------
jwho82
Angular 4 for Ionic 3. A little bit of VueJS on the side and hoping to start
working on my Cantonese again.

------
wnkrshm
Density estimation techniques and parts of an optics design software I didn't
know.

------
mycat
Bayesian machine learning for neural networks. Currently learning PyMC3 and
Edward.

------
devgoth
distributive systems! hoping to get a solid grasp on that then parallel
programming & concurrent programming. i have an idea i want to toy around with
dealing with a distributive system on mobile devices

~~~
sillysaurus3
You may like
[https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/](https://pdos.csail.mit.edu/6.824/)

------
CodeKommissar
ES6 and React :)

------
imauld
gRPC, Kubernetes and in a little bit will start on linkerd/envoy (not sure
which one yet)

------
mbrodersen
Idris (programming language).

------
jakenberg
Assembly, radare2, C :)

------
jvandonsel
Violin.

(It's really, really hard)

------
drakonka
I am learning Go.

------
navyad
learning about messaging-queues.

------
bjourne
Calculus!

------
TonnyGaric
Go :-)

------
arun_dev
Right Now I'm Learning How to Learn by
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-
learn](https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn)

